# Trading power of points vs weeks



## moeman (Jun 12, 2012)

I was doing some research while trying to decide whether to buy another RCI points timeshare or a weeks timeshare. Since I have both I looked for a week at the Grandview in Las Vegas for August. The points required for a 2 bedroom was 220,000! I then checked for the same unit using the weeks side of RCI.  The same week only requires 7 TPU. Why is there such a discrepancy? I can't believe a timeshare in Vegas in August would be 220,000 points.  Everyone seems to lean towards points on this forum, but it seems like weeks would be better. Any thoughts?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 12, 2012)

Both have advantages and disadvantages.  You just need to determine which works better for you because a lot depends on your travel habits.  That is why you may notice that a lot of Tuggers take a "portfolio" approach to have flexibility in getting what they want.


----------



## guitarlars (Jun 14, 2012)

*Points system seems to be flawed*

With the introduction to TPU's (points light) in weeks I have been struggling to see the value in keeping a points account with RCI.  I have owned in both systems (and Interval) and finding points exchanges that seem "fair" is a challenge.

Your post is a prime example.  Points values don't change over time - the week that expires next week costs the same as the one 10 months out, so no last minute advantage (unless it's a weeks resort trading in points). As a result you see what you describe, a resort with outrageously high points values that trades in weeks at something more closely reflecting its actual value (low TPU's due to low demand and limited time before it expires).

Second problem is points inflation - since the assignment of points is arbitrary and often the result of a negotiated deal with the resort by RCI (I'm assuming to make it seem better while the developer is selling) it does not necessarily reflect true market  value.  Your example is proof of that, as is a number of Orlando resorts and Mexico resorts. These resorts cannot possibly be worth the points value assigned, this is evident if they trade in weeks or are available for rent at far lower equivalent rates.  The assigned point value is clearly not a reflection of how that unit/week would be valued in the real world.  

This particular resort is nice enough (I've exchanged there, it's nice) but it is far from the strip and has little in the way of amenities, yet it is valued comparable to properties that are far nicer and have better locations. In a true maket this would not persist and the value would reflect what the market says it's worth.  RCI, as the final arbitrar of value, has their thumbs on the scale and has a vested interest in charging more points.  The more points you use the lower their liability to you or greater the inventory available for alternative uses (such as rental).

Vegas in summer would reflect the true exchange demand if the points were not arbitrary.  People definately go to Vegas in the summer, but not as many as in cooler months and many will not want to spend a week there in the summer. It's like my unit in Palm Springs, demand in the summer is there, but not as much as in the winter. The points value should reflect that obvious demand disparity if it was truly set at market.

I keep hearing the nostrum that it all depends on your need for flexibility, but if the cost is overvalued resorts (costing you too many points relative to value) then I struggle to see how it is worth it.  If I wanted flexibility I'd just rent - no ownership, maintenance, risk - and it's easy enough to do these days.  If there is no intrinsic value in trading, which should be a reflection of the consumer taking on the risk and cost of ownership of the unit being traded, then people should save the cost of purchasing a timeshare.

Owning a timeshare involves parting with cash to buy the thing, paying the asessments, risking not finding a decent exchange, etc., so the exchange value should be intrinsically lower than renting.  When it's not (and my contention is that RCI has skewed this such that it currently is not lower) the value of my investment is being destroyed.

I am either going to withdraw my unit from points as soon as I can or sell or give it away if I continue to see overpriced resorts and limited availability (I haven't managed to do anything with points for three years - and I've been looking) compared to Weeks and Interval where I've had a number of great trades.  Others may be having a better result, but so far I am getting better availability and what I perceive to be a more fair result (particularly since TPU's) outside of points.

Lars


----------



## ronparise (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a points account and a weeks account. The one week I had in points would have been a stronger trader in weeks..so I gave the points away and closed the account and let my week revert back to weeks

But thats me and my week, there are Im sure good reasons to have both points and weeks accounts


----------



## chriskre (Jun 14, 2012)

I own in Grandview and it's someplace to own to trade to places that you would rather go instead.   I don't try to make total sense out of what RCI does with their developer deals but decide if it works for me or not.  Many things RCI does, do not make sense to us owners, but it is what it is.   

There are some great deals if you book into other resorts, just don't go back home with your points.  For example, why book a week at Grandview for 220K RCI points when you can go to Manhattan Club for 70K or DVC for 100K.  

I think it's important not to be over commited to any one system since as we see they can change the rules at any time.  If RCI wants to give 220K points for a week and give the ability to get other prime weeks in return, exploit it.


----------



## tombo (Jun 15, 2012)

Another way to use RCI points to your advantage is home groups like VRI. I have a points week that is a summer fixed week that I would NEVER deposit for points. I either rent it out or use it personally. However thanks to having that week in points I can use points from another deposited resort to book in my home group one month ahead of other points members. Also on occassion I book less than 7 days using points. Having said that I have much more success using weeks over points and only have 2 points weeks in my wayy too big portfolio.


----------



## elaine (Jun 22, 2012)

some timeshares get more deposits into points. And some have lower points vs. TPUs--at least for now. I almost got rid of my points week until I got a 1 BR at a high demand resort for 54K points that would have taken 43 TPUS for the same unit. I know that's not the norm--but works for me.


----------



## kanerf (Jun 24, 2012)

I routinely trade into Disney Vacation Club for 42-53 K points in a 1 Bedroom unit depending on location and season.  I consider that to be a fantastic value.  Vegas is very cheap on the other hand and I would look at renting rather than trading if I were going there.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 29, 2012)

The Grandview is a great resort and I have been there many times. Because they are still building units are always available for 7500 points within the last 45 days. If you need a two bedroom just book two one bedrooms and ask for them to be together at check in and they will accommodate you.  

With my 44,000 points from a simple week in AK I have been to DVC Animal Kingdom for 35,000 points.  I just booked a 4th of July week next year at the Blue Whale which is right on the beach in Oceanside CA for only 26,000 points. With points you can also just book weekends and not have to book a whole week.  I live in Southern CA so I just book a few weekends at various beach resorts in San Diego, Carlsbad, Oceanside, or Laguna Beach.  You just have to be diligent in your search and look everyday on RCI for some good deals ...they are out there.   But....never spend more than 7,500 to go to Vegas. They are always available even for most holidays.


----------

